# disabled cell clock



## alexachucarro (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats what the results of my 'fsck -y' after Word (of all apps!) crashed my G4. Can anyone tell me if this has anything to do with the battery on the motherboard?

If it's related, if i open a window by d-clicking on my HD it's always messy with no arangment. I click on the Global setting and it stays like that until i log out?! any ideas?

I'm a complete UNIX virgin, so please no jargon.

thanks


----------



## chenly (Jun 11, 2002)

> *...after Word (of all apps!) crashed ...*



Are you implying that Word is not expected to crash? If yes, are you on crack?


----------



## chenly (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *Thats what the results of my 'fsck -y' after Word (of all apps!) crashed my G4. Can anyone tell me if this has anything to do with the battery on the motherboard?*



I don't know. What's a cell clock?



> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _*If it's related, if i open a window by d-clicking on my HD it's always messy with no arangment. I click on the Global setting and it stays like that until i log out?! any ideas?*



This is a known issue related to file permissions. Basically, if you've changed the default Finder view for a particular folder as root, you're screwed. Apple knows about this and has intoned, but not promised, to address it in 10.1. Since this obviously has not happened, maybe 10.2?


----------



## Gwailo (Jun 13, 2002)

enable network time? Assuming that you have a permanent connection to the internet of course.


----------



## sao (Jun 15, 2002)

alexachucarro,

 Have you recently upgraded you system to MacOS X 10.1.5 ?

 There are several reports of *'disabled cell clock'* messages appearing in the system log (/var/log/system.log) and in the output of the command 'dmesg', after the computer awakes from a long sleep.

 <<Jun 12 23:41:04 localhost mach_kernel: UniNEnet: 0 0 UniNEnet:: putToSleep - disabled cell clock!!!>>

 <<UniNEnet: 0 0 UniNEnet:: putToSleep - disabled cell clock!!!>>

 The syntoms appearing are :

  <<If a user was logged in and the Mac went into a deep sleep, the clock tends to show the "old" (eg yesterday's) date and time still>>

 I don't know if is related to your problem, but my conclusion is that is a bug in the update.

 Check this thread if you want to read more about it:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18802

 Unfortunately, I don't know a solution at the moment.


  Cheers...


----------



## sao (Jun 16, 2002)

testuser,

 Well, I was jusk walking in the dark there. Tried to dig some info about the messages, and couldn't find much. 

 Thanks for your input.

 Cheers...


----------

